# weight of aristo heavyweights



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know the weight of the Ariso heavyweight


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Heavy. 

Sorry, couldn't resist. ??


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My Heavyweight combine weighs 5lb 1.25oz. Chuck


----------

